# lots of prayers needed



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 10, 2010)

just saw a major crash just off of one of the exits here in caldwell. From the looks of it it was fatal and maybe some serious injuries. Would everyone please pray for all those involved in this crash. Sending my prayers and best wishes
Crystal


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 10, 2010)

All they have released so far is that it was a fatal crash on I-84. RIP


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 10, 2010)

They just updated here is the link to the story.

http://www.ktvb.com/news/Traffic-blocked-on-I-84-after-injury-crash-104648069.html

May the driver of the mini van RIP.:rip:

ray: Lots of prayers for the woman and 3 kids also in the mini van and the woman in the truck. ray:


pics of the crash:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 11, 2010)

ray:


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 12, 2010)

ray:


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 22, 2010)

ray:


----------



## jujub793 (Oct 22, 2010)

seeing accidents like that just when they happen is awful and so traumatic


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 22, 2010)

yes very much


----------

